# need help with my pigeon



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i have a pigeon that is getting meaner and meaner he or she is trying to kill who walk in her room or by it she try to go thow the door to get to us
need help what do i do


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi, it sounds like your pigeon is maturing. When they hit the "teenage" months, they can get very protective of the area they believe is "their area". A male especially will display this behavior. He will also try to bite your hand and "pull" you to where he wants you to be (usually in his "nest area"). It does smart a bit but you get used to it. If you want to still be able to handle him, play with him daily and allow him to pull your hand to where he wants it. He's not being malicious or angry, he just wants to mate! If you pat him several times on the back gently, he will kind of "hunker down" and maybe coo, then afterwards he will be satisfied.  Normally it would be the male doing that to the female, but with pet pigeons that only know a human, the male or female considers this a mating ritual (the patting on the back). Your other choice is to get him a bird mate and see how that goes. Don't be fooled, as many pigeons with male-characteristics are actually females. The only sure way to know is when they lay an egg, or mate with another bird who lays the egg. So if you let him have his territory to himself, and pat him a few times a day, he should enjoy that and calm down a bit. You might try giving him some stuffed animals that are his size or smaller, sometimes pet pigeons fall in love with a stuffed animal or toy and take out the abuse on it.  Good luck and let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

It does sound like your bird is feeling VERY at home. He is NOT mean, just doing what comes natural....and by the way congratulations, your bird considers you his equal.

Male pigeons are very territorial, so if you let him free fly or fly in one room, he will protect his territory, whether it is a whole room or the whole house or apt. Anyone caught tresspassing he will attack.

Spend some time with the bird, give him his own space, a coop or aviary to fly in, and try hand feeding him only. Once he knows where his food is coming from he will be a bit more cooperative.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i hold him all the time and he is just in a cage a night with 5 or 6 food bowls in the room for him. i sit in the room and play on the computer so i am with him alot i ignor he win he bits me is that bad or good. i am trying to find he a friend to see if that helps. till the last faw weeks he has been nice but not he is getting bad by the day.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

maryjane said:


> Hi, it sounds like your pigeon is maturing. When they hit the "teenage" months, they can get very protective of the area they believe is "their area". A male especially will display this behavior. He will also try to bite your hand and "pull" you to where he wants you to be (usually in his "nest area"). It does smart a bit but you get used to it. If you want to still be able to handle him, play with him daily and allow him to pull your hand to where he wants it. He's not being malicious or angry, he just wants to mate! If you pat him several times on the back gently, he will kind of "hunker down" and maybe coo, then afterwards he will be satisfied.  Normally it would be the male doing that to the female, but with pet pigeons that only know a human, the male or female considers this a mating ritual (the patting on the back). Your other choice is to get him a bird mate and see how that goes. Don't be fooled, as many pigeons with male-characteristics are actually females. The only sure way to know is when they lay an egg, or mate with another bird who lays the egg. So if you let him have his territory to himself, and pat him a few times a day, he should enjoy that and calm down a bit. You might try giving him some stuffed animals that are his size or smaller, sometimes pet pigeons fall in love with a stuffed animal or toy and take out the abuse on it.  Good luck and let us know if you have any other questions.


You do know that works with men too? - Well sometimes.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

o and he coo's all the time win we go in his room what is that about


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

some pic's of him

http://www.freewebs.com/vegeta28/P5040115.JPG

http://www.freewebs.com/vegeta28/P2030363.JPG


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a handsome boy!

I think he wants you to respond to him like you are his mate. When he coo's (long coo's-almost a moaning sound sometimes), he is calling you.

When he is cooing in his cage, rub his head and around his neck like your are pruning him, he will probably love that. He will enjoy the attention and coo louder.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's pretty doggone easy to see what the problem is after looking at the pictures--that bird's turned into a bada** biker! He's a real, live H*ll's Angel complete with the wings.

Now, if you'd all not just out-and-out give in to his abuse and stand up for yourselves, he'd probably get the idea, but nnnooooOOOOOoooo--you've caved in and are letting him rule the roost with an iron beak.

That's your problem, you know--you're spoiling the crap out of the bird.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a beautiful bird. I notice he still has the yellow fuzz so he is very young and may still be a little unsure of what is going on with his surroundings. I think if you give him a lot of attention he'll soon get over that.

Another thing, he has a lot of new feathers coming in around his beak and any pigeon can get cranky when that happens.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi again i just gave my pigeon some toy but he seams like he olny like the red toys do pigeon pick a favorite color? thank you for the info


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> It's pretty doggone easy to see what the problem is after looking at the pictures--that bird's turned into a bada** biker! He's a real, live H*ll's Angel complete with the wings.
> 
> Now, if you'd all not just out-and-out give in to his abuse and stand up for yourselves, he'd probably get the idea, but nnnooooOOOOOoooo--you've caved in and are letting him rule the roost with an iron beak.
> 
> ...


Now, Pidgey, don't scare our new member! Your description sounds just like MY pijie, Mr. Squeaks, who DOES rule me and my cats with an iron beak! And, of course, he's spoiled rotten.

Maryjane is correct, I'm sure, with time, he (looks like a "he") will calm down. My Squeaks did. Time + patience + love

They do have favorite toys - colors? not sure, although Squeaks can sure tell the difference between my two black cats.

Alvin - I know...  

Keep us updated Vegeta...


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Welcome to the board, and glad to see you posted. Hey, I forgot to mention to you my male really mellowed out after the babies were born. He comes and sits with me now and listens to every thing I say to him, he's so loveable.

Mary Ann


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi Welcome To Pigeon Life*

Handsome Bird you have.. I also have one male pigeon who loves me to rub his neck and face while he gently holds on to my skin, if I stop rubbing he pulls my skin and shakes his head back and fourth to get me to rub some more, He is very spoiled.. He coo's a lot and likes his little stuffed friends.

Andi


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi again my pigeon is now flying to me win i call him and put out my hands but he is still biting i get him a toy ein i go by his cage so he bits the toy and not me


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Give him time...be patient...he will bite you soon enough!

If he did not like you, he would run from you, not bite you. 

My pet pigeons just love me to " bites"


----------



## Gille (Sep 8, 2006)

*mabey it's time to stand up to him,her*


My male pigeon who's named wisdom was doing the fly by's smacking me with his wing tips on the way by. He also bit me alot. Add to that that he slapped me with his wing when I tried to pick either him or Dove up and well one day I'd just had enough of it. 
So I picked him up and held him close and gently explained how rude he was being and how I'd like to be friends. Then I would let him go. After a few times of this he started easing up on the biting because he did not want to be picked up...hahaha brains works over pigeon brawns... so if you pigeons telling you he or she is boss mabey it's time to let them kow other wise before the habit gets to be a perminent one? mabey? It worked for me.


----------

